# Mapa/database Portugal



## Toby (26 Jan 2020 às 19:47)

Dê-me a sua opinião sobre a escolha de um nome de domínio para um mapa e base de dados portugueses
(ver o meu post mapa Portugal)
Recordo-vos que este projecto não é um projecto Toby, mas sim um projecto comunitário português.

Outra escolha, deve ser representativa: tempo + Portugal + estações amadoras.


----------



## Toby (27 Jan 2020 às 07:44)

Bom dia,

Para motivá-lo a participar, aqui está a estrutura do projeto no anexo. (ele evolui à medida que você vai evoluindo), mas você pode identificar o objetivo qualitativo.
Estamos também a pensar em adicionar as estações IPMA

Se um membro do STAFF pudesse tornar este posto mais visível ....


----------



## Kraliv (27 Jan 2020 às 16:30)

Vale o que vale...mas o nome *redemeteo* já existe como _página_ do facebook!

Desses meteo todos, sem duvida *meteoportugal.org *( .*com*)



Edit:  Lol..Azarex, já existe também um *meteoportugal . pt *( *MeteoPortugal, Lda. é uma empresa portuguesa criada para prestar serviços na área da meteorologia e do clima e na área de consultoria e auditoria. )*


----------



## Toby (27 Jan 2020 às 20:09)

Kraliv disse:


> Vale o que vale...mas o nome *redemeteo* já existe como _página_ do facebook!
> 
> Desses meteo todos, sem duvida *meteoportugal.org *( .*com*)
> 
> Edit:  Lol..Azarex, já existe também um *meteoportugal . pt *( *MeteoPortugal, Lda. é uma empresa portuguesa criada para prestar serviços na área da meteorologia e do clima e na área de consultoria e auditoria. )*



Boa noite,

Sabes quem está por detrás do redemeteo do FaceBook? (Sou um pouco alérgico ao FB.... )
Meteoportugal.pt pertence ao MeteoGroup.
meteoportugal.com está à venda ... 2495$ ...uma vez que não quero o divórcio...


----------

